# Givem creatine!



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

What if you gave your Ps creatine, like mixed it in with their food or something, it is a great source of protein and can be used in small doses. Whatta guys think?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i dont think creatine is has protein

i though i was used to help keep muscle hydrated

some correct me if im wrong

and i dont think its good to feed p's stuff designed for humans


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

yeah, i think it just makes muscles take in more water so they appear larger


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

Well, no. I did a report on it in high school and I'm pretty sure it replenishes the protein that helps muscles heal. That's why weight lifters use it, so they can lift more often without getting as tired. So you could have huge musclehead piranhas! I wasn't really planning on doing this, I just thought it was a cool thought.
Oh yeah, I makes you absorb more water, that's probably what you guys are thinking of.


----------



## Marc27default (Mar 6, 2004)

burna said:


> Well, no. I did a report on it in high school and I'm pretty sure it replenishes the protein that helps muscles heal. That's why weight lifters use it, so they can lift more often without getting as tired. So you could have huge musclehead piranhas!


 Actually it recycles ATP in your muscles which is what alows them to last a little bit longer in workouts. Creatine will also draw some water into your muscles. The effects of creatine are often way over exagerated. People treat it like it is as powerful as anabolic steroids. If you think it is and take it you will be very dissapointed. It is a fairly weak supplement with great marketing. On top of that I would not feed it to my fish. Even if i wanted to I dont know how I could.


----------



## Marc27default (Mar 6, 2004)

burna said:


> What if you gave your Ps creatine, like mixed it in with their food or something, it is a great source of protein and can be used in small doses. Whatta guys think?


 Creatine is only made up from 3 amino acids so it is not a great source of protein. I wouldnt even consider it a source of protein at all.


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

Right, what he said. I didn't use specifics cuz it was so long ago I didn't remember. Anyway welcome marc. Are you a scientist?


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

sh*t what about some flinstone? vitamins


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Or put them or the Barry Bonds/Jason Giambi diet!


----------



## Marc27default (Mar 6, 2004)

burna said:


> Right, what he said. I didn't use specifics cuz it was so long ago I didn't remember. Anyway welcome marc. Are you a scientist?:laugh:


 Naw, lol. You just touched upon my other hobby is all. Im new to piranha though. I just got my first red bellies a week ago and they have already grown! Fish rock!


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

Marc27default said:


> burna said:
> 
> 
> > Well, no. I did a report on it in high school and I'm pretty sure it replenishes the protein that helps muscles heal. That's why weight lifters use it, so they can lift more often without getting as tired. So you could have huge musclehead piranhas!
> ...


 actually creatine (really creatine phosphate) acts as a substitute for ATP when you run out say when you are working out, it breaks it's phosphate bond which allows your actin and myosin filametns to work (muscle contraction)... i am sure creatine powders are fortified with protein... but i doubt they would do anything for fish

also, the reason creatine makes you bigger is because it sets up an h20 gradient and due to osmosis, the muscles take in water and get bigger


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

Well, ACTUALLY!


----------



## redbellybaby (Feb 26, 2004)

maybe give thepiranha mass powder and inject it with steroids and give the tank a mean current and feed the piranha beef all day. itllbe the worlds strongest fish. like that polish strong man, only a piranha. Maybe some growth hormones too


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

a P thats having roid rage.. lol


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

i don't think so


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

try giving some feeders creatine first to see if anything happens, then give the piranha's the feeders if you want, maybe you'd get a muscular goldfish that will fight with the piranha


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

the grinch said:


> sh*t what about some flinstone? vitamins










those are the best specially the red onces.........


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

redbellybaby said:


> maybe give thepiranha mass powder and inject it with steroids and give the tank a mean current and feed the piranha beef all day. itllbe the worlds strongest fish. like that polish strong man, only a piranha. Maybe some growth hormones too :laugh:


 That's to damn funny!


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

but whats the point of having a fish thats strong?


----------

